# Grabstein?



## Iwein (11. Juni 2002)

Hi,

kennt jemand ein Bild, das eine Nahaufnahme (ca. 7 cm) von einem Grabstein. Der Grabstein sollte aber nicht fotografiert sein, und auch nicht so Comic-Style, sondern mit dem PC (Photoshop vermut ich mal) gemacht.
Falls vielleicht jemand weis, wo ich sowas finde...

Thx
Iwein


----------



## Christoph (11. Juni 2002)

schwer 

versuch mal mit den gängigsten Suchmaschinen "Gravestone" oder so!


----------



## Virtual Freak (11. Juni 2002)

*hmmm*

dein request scheint mir n bisserl komisch...
wenn ich mit ner cam n grabstein aufnehm dann bekomm ich doch eigentlich nur ne fläche von stein mit n paar kanten und oder schrift zeichen drauf zu sehen.
da brauchst du doch keinen grabstein für.

ansonsten hab ich bei google massig schöne grabsteine gefunden...leider alle geknipst..
aber evt kannst die ja noch verfremden.

Greetz VF


----------



## Iwein (11. Juni 2002)

*Re: hmmm*



> _Original geschrieben von Virtual Freak _
> *dein request scheint mir n bisserl komisch...
> *



Naja, ich will den Grabstein auf ner etwas unkonventionellen Website als Menü einsetzen. Ich hab nur mit Photoshop, usw. eher wenig zu tun, deshalb such ich ein bereits bestehendes Bild.


----------



## cocoon (11. Juni 2002)

Hmm, "nicht fotografiert sein, und auch nicht so Comic-Style, sondern mit dem PC", das ist nicht ganz einfach (zu verstehn). 
Vielleicht zeichnest Du erstmal die Steinelemente ganz einfach als gefüllte Flächen (vielleicht auch schon etwas 3D machen), legst dann die Schrift drauf (vielleicht mit Ebeneneffekt "Abgeflachte Kanten und Relief", oder mal im Thread "in Stein gmeisselt" nachgucken) und arbeitest anschliessend mit Texturen - entweder, indem Du mit den Ebenenmodi arbeitest (aber dann könnte es auch wieder ziemlich fotografisch bzw. zu real wirken), oder die Textur auf wenige Farben reduzierst, sodass etwas mehr selfmade aussieh - als ob da die Steinmaserung selbst draufgemalt wurde und nicht aus 'nem Foto stammt.


----------



## X-trOn (11. Juni 2002)

Bei "SChrift in Stein meiseln" findes du schon was recht brauchbares für die Schrift

Für den Hintergrund würde ich die Flächen mit einem etwas hellerem Grau füllen und dann so lange mit den Filtern (Schrafzeichenen Weichzeichen, Störungen usw) spielen bis es dir gefällt

Auch mit Wolken oder Crhom müsste sich da was machen lassen.

Aja: was für ne Website wirdn das??

Greatz 

X-trOn


----------



## Iwein (12. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von X-trOn _
> *Aja: was für ne Website wirdn das??
> *



Naja, soll ne Clansite (für Starcraft) werden. Die Seite an und für sich existiert schon, dummerweise gibt´s noch viel zu viele Seiten, die einfach besser gemacht sind. Da kann man machen was man will, es gibt immer bessere. Also hab ich mir gedacht, wenn sie einfach nur völlig ANDERS ist als die anderen Clansites, dann is des auch gut.


----------



## X-trOn (12. Juni 2002)

Tja da hast wohl recht.

Auch wenn die viele der tollen Clansites von Mitgliedern erstellt sind die sich proffesionel damit auskennen

Aber den link für die Site must dann auch noch mal posten

PS SChon einen passenden Grabstein für dein Grab ähhh deine Site gefunden??

Greatz
X-trOn


----------

